# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Westwood Robotics, nonprofit charity serving our community through STEM programs and activities, Westwood, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist2

Website - westwoodrobotics.io

youtube.com/@westwoodrobotics8447

twitter.com/wwrobotics1757

instagram.com/wwrobotics1757

linkedin.com/company/westwood-robotics

Products and projects:

BRUCE (Bipedal Robot Unit with Compliance Enhanced) is a kid-size humanoid robot open-platform for robotics research and education

----------

